# Young expats?



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

Just out of interest, are there any expats around 25-35 in the Paphos area? My husband and I moved here just under 18 months ago. You might have seen my visa saga posted. We're both 26 and to be honest, there aren't that many local expats despite hearing that the area we're in has oodles of them.

I'd like to make some new friendships around this area to just have coffee with, go out to lunch with or something like that. We're in the area of Paphos that is home to Butcher boy, Theophanies grocery store and AlphaMega/Carefour.

I'm also on facebook, my husband is as well but he ignores it like the plaque


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

CanadianTraveler said:


> Just out of interest, are there any expats around 25-35 in the Paphos area? My husband and I moved here just under 18 months ago. You might have seen my visa saga posted. We're both 26 and to be honest, there aren't that many local expats despite hearing that the area we're in has oodles of them.
> 
> I'd like to make some new friendships around this area to just have coffee with, go out to lunch with or something like that. We're in the area of Paphos that is home to Butcher boy, Theophanies grocery store and AlphaMega/Carefour.
> 
> I'm also on facebook, my husband is as well but he ignores it like the plaque


I am surprised that anyone would tell you that the area you are in has lots of expats. It is very much an area where you will find mostly Cypriots.
To find expats close to town you would need to be in Universal or Tombs of the kings areas.


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

Veronica said:


> I am surprised that anyone would tell you that the area you are in has lots of expats. It is very much an area where you will find mostly Cypriots.
> To find expats close to town you would need to be in Universal or Tombs of the kings areas.


I've come across the odd Brit around here and according to the guy who owns You Kays down the road he sees quite a few Canadians. We moved to this area not because of it mind you. It's central, the rent is unbelievably cheap for the size of apartment you get and the neighbourhood is fantastic.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

CanadianTraveler said:


> I've come across the odd Brit around here and according to the guy who owns You Kays down the road he sees quite a few Canadians. We moved to this area not because of it mind you. It's central, the rent is unbelievably cheap for the size of apartment you get and the neighbourhood is fantastic.


Hi,

I made most of my friends doing volunteer work at PAWS dog shelter, that's if it's your cup of tea. We occassionally meet for lunch, go to the PAWS quiz nights at Karlina Bar and they are having a Summer Ball in July.


By the way, they are always looking for volunteers, even if it is only to walk or groom dogs. With over 150 dogs in at any one time it's hard to give individual attention.

Stan, (the man) is Mr.You Kays!!


----------



## CanadianTraveler (Feb 23, 2010)

I've actually been thinking about doing volunteering lately, especially with animals. We're avoiding having any pets until we know for sure we intend to settle down here. I figured some time with a pet shelter would help fill my need for contact with animals.

Where abouts is the PAWs center?


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

CanadianTraveler said:


> I've actually been thinking about doing volunteering lately, especially with animals. We're avoiding having any pets until we know for sure we intend to settle down here. I figured some time with a pet shelter would help fill my need for contact with animals.
> 
> Where abouts is the PAWs center?


If you go towards Geraskipou from Paphos, through Koloni, you come to Acheleia There is a kiosk on the left hand side at the turning signposted for the motorway, immediatley opposite on the right hand side is the Government farms, turn down there and take the left turn signposted PAWS dog shelter, it is a private road down to the shelter.

Harden your heart !!:Cry: but we call them the lucky ones.

How to get to Paws Dog Shelter, Paphos, Cyprus | Paws Dog Shelter


----------

